# 24 modifier global period



## willette (Feb 15, 2012)

Patient had a rectosigmoid resection and rectopexy.  This is a patient with multiple conditions.  Normal hospital stay is 5-7 days - she was in for 11 days.  She has MS, asthma, protein C deficiency and diabetes.  My surgeon wants to know if he can charge for any subsequent visits.  I am aware that for medicare you can only use 24 modifier for "underlying" conditions.  I do have documentation of surgeon adjusting Lovenox then Coumadin levels on patient due to her protein C deficiency - she was followed by a hospitalist for her diabetes...To me this is an "underlying condition" - feed back to charging would be appreciated...


----------



## amneske (Mar 23, 2012)

when you say the "surgeon" revised the patients lovenox and coumadin dosing, do you mean your surgeon? I dont beleive you can charge for the diabetes being an "underlying condition" because your dr wasnt the one treating it, the hospitalist was. Also, if the warfarin and coumadin are are for a condition other than what the surgery was for and YOUR dr was the one changing dosing I think you should be able to charge for it


----------

